# Video of Spyder and Cat



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I would just like to say that I would have killed for one of those as a kid.

That is all.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

I am the good looking one.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

ROFL you guys crack me up.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Lmbo!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I want one for my son!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I would also have killed for one of those as a kid. 

That video made me giggle.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Hehe - I love the zebra! What fun! 

Sorry Joshie - your just jealous because you missed out!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG thats was so funny!


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

I really need one of those.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

The perfect horse; doesn't eat, poop, need vet care (except for some WD-40 here and there), doesn't go too fast, and if you fall.... well it can't hurt all too bad.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> The perfect horse; doesn't eat, poop, need vet care (except for some WD-40 here and there), doesn't go too fast, and if you fall.... well it can't hurt all too bad.


I'm pretty sure that Spyder could hurt herself trying to teach that horse some of that fancy footwork she does. :shock:


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Imagine what a workout you would get riding that thing everywhere!


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I want one!


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

**** awesome - that looked like fun alright!!!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

hahahahahahah lol o my that was funny.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

How insanely cool :shock: Where can I buy one?!


----------

